# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  لطفا کسایی که کلاس شیمی بابایی و فیزیک یحیوی ثبت نام کردند بیان

## jananamm

میشه بگین بعد از کلاس چجوری بود بازه های مطالعاتی و مرورهاتون
بعد کلاس پایه رو مرور میکنید یا دوازدهم؟؟
بازه انجام تکالیفتون چجوریه؟؟
تایماتون چند ساعتس

----------


## koromozom8

> میشه بگین بعد از کلاس چجوری بود بازه های مطالعاتی و مرورهاتون
> بعد کلاس پایه رو مرور میکنید یا دوازدهم؟؟
> بازه انجام تکالیفتون چجوریه؟؟
> تایماتون چند ساعتس


سلام عزیزم من خودم تازه یه چندوقتیه ثبت نام کردم
من خودم بعد از اینکه کلاس تموم شد همون شب مرور میکنم،فرداش تکلیفاشو حل میکنم و بعد دیگه تست زنی شروع میشه
بعد چون قبل کلاس ازمون داره مجبوری بخونی و همین باعث مرور میشه
حالا من نمیدونم کارم درسته یا نه
ولی بنظرم هر وقت میخوای جزوشو بخونی از اول دوره کن تا دیگه تو حافظت بمونه

----------


## Mostafa J

سلام نگاه اقای یحیوی و بابایی خیلی سری درس میدن و میرن جلو خصوصا اقای یحیوی راستش رو بخایی من چند جلسه از اقای یحیوی دیدم کتاب تست ایشون خیلی سبز هست و تکالیف اونجا رو به دانش اموزان میدن و درزم انچنان فرقی نمیکنه که تو کلاسش ثبت نام کنی یا نه چون اون قرار نیست مثل اقایاریان حیدری بیاد کلی استراتژی یادت بده و کلی ایده جدید فقط تشریحی حل میکنه درزم اکثر سوالات تو کلاس هم به عهده بچه هاست فرضا اگه یه جلسه براش 20 تست در نظر بگیریم اون فقط 4تا رو حل میکنه و بقیه رو میذاره اول بچه ها حل کنن بعدا خودش حل میکنه اگه دقت کنی میبینی مثل همینه که ما از کتاب اول تست بزنیم بعدا بریم پاسخ تشریحی رو چک کنیم همین کار خاص دیگه ای رخ نمیده استاد بابایی تقریبا همینه اما ایشون توضیح بیشتری میدن یعنی بازم ما هم بیشتر سوالات رو باید حل کنیم بنظرم همون حل از کتابه بازم حالا انتخاب با خودته

----------


## __MoHaMaDRezA

> سلام نگاه اقای یحیوی و بابایی خیلی سری درس میدن و میرن جلو خصوصا اقای یحیوی راستش رو بخایی من چند جلسه از اقای یحیوی دیدم کتاب تست ایشون خیلی سبز هست و تکالیف اونجا رو به دانش اموزان میدن و درزم انچنان فرقی نمیکنه که تو کلاسش ثبت نام کنی یا نه چون اون قرار نیست مثل اقایاریان حیدری بیاد کلی استراتژی یادت بده و کلی ایده جدید فقط تشریحی حل میکنه درزم اکثر سوالات تو کلاس هم به عهده بچه هاست فرضا اگه یه جلسه براش 20 تست در نظر بگیریم اون فقط 4تا رو حل میکنه و بقیه رو میذاره اول بچه ها حل کنن بعدا خودش حل میکنه اگه دقت کنی میبینی مثل همینه که ما از کتاب اول تست بزنیم بعدا بریم پاسخ تشریحی رو چک کنیم همین کار خاص دیگه ای رخ نمیده استاد بابایی تقریبا همینه اما ایشون توضیح بیشتری میدن یعنی بازم ما هم بیشتر سوالات رو باید حل کنیم بنظرم همون حل از کتابه بازم حالا انتخاب با خودته


اینکه تستو اول خودش حل نمیکنه و میذاره خودت روش فکر کنی و بعد حل کنه میشه یه چیز بد ؟؟؟!!!
تشریحی رو از کجا در آوردی ؟! فیزیکه هاا ریاضی نیست ک بری تایع رو عدد بذاری .لطفا درست راهنمایی کنید !

----------


## zahra.km

> سلام عزیزم من خودم تازه یه چندوقتیه ثبت نام کردم
> من خودم بعد از اینکه کلاس تموم شد همون شب مرور میکنم،فرداش تکلیفاشو حل میکنم و بعد دیگه تست زنی شروع میشه
> بعد چون قبل کلاس ازمون داره مجبوری بخونی و همین باعث مرور میشه
> حالا من نمیدونم کارم درسته یا نه
> ولی بنظرم هر وقت میخوای جزوشو بخونی از اول دوره کن تا دیگه تو حافظت بمونه


مبحث استوکیومتری رو باید تا حالا با آقای بابایی کار کرده باشین،درسته؟
میخواستم بپرسم حدودا چقد از تایم یه جلسه رو به مفهوم و توضیح مبحث اختصاص میدن و چقدر رو به تست زنی؟

----------


## Mostafa J

> اینکه تستو اول خودش حل نمیکنه و میذاره خودت روش فکر کنی و بعد حل کنه میشه یه چیز بد ؟؟؟!!!
> تشریحی رو از کجا در آوردی ؟! فیزیکه هاا ریاضی نیست ک بری تایع رو عدد بذاری .لطفا درست راهنمایی کنید !


نه درست متوجه نظر من نشدید من از تدریس آقای یحیوی انتقاد نکردم ایشون رتبه دو رقمی کنکور هست و عضو بنیاد ملی نخبگان هست و خیلی تو کارش وارد هست اما منظور من این هست که خوندن کتاب های تست فیزیک مثل میکرو طلایی یا خیلی سبز و زدن تست های اونها و چک کردن و بررسی پاسخ تشریحی سوالات و درک کردنشون همون کار تو کلاس هست بنابراین نیازی آن چنان نیازی به شرکت کردن تو کلاس نیست درزم آقای محمدرضا فیزیک رو میشه کمی تکنیکی و مفهومی رفت آقای کاویانی استاد حرف اخر این کار رو کردن هر درس تکنیک خاص خودش رو داره فقط اقای یحیوی این روش تدریسش هست که بنظرشون درسته اما اکثر بچه ها که ثبت نام میکنن انتظار چیز دیگه ای رو دارن فقط خاستم بهشون تذکر بدم که به روش خیلی ساده ای تدریس میکنن خودشون با تلاش میتونن از پس این کار بربیان

----------


## _POORYA_

*میون بحثتون* *درضمن** درسته*

----------


## koromozom8

> مبحث استوکیومتری رو باید تا حالا با آقای بابایی کار کرده باشین،درسته؟
> میخواستم بپرسم حدودا چقد از تایم یه جلسه رو به مفهوم و توضیح مبحث اختصاص میدن و چقدر رو به تست زنی؟


ببین خب تو مبحثای مختلف فرق داره مثلا تو همین استوکیومتری نهایت ده دقیقه توضیح میده بعدش دیگه با حل تست و تمرین قشنگ میفهمی
ولی مثلا تو اسید و باز اول کامل مبحثو درس میده بعد میره سراغ تست
و اینم بگم همین تستاییم که حل میشه جنبه اموزشی داره دیگه و خیلی مفیده

----------


## koromozom8

> نه درست متوجه نظر من نشدید من از تدریس آقای یحیوی انتقاد نکردم ایشون رتبه دو رقمی کنکور هست و عضو بنیاد ملی نخبگان هست و خیلی تو کارش وارد هست اما منظور من این هست که خوندن کتاب های تست فیزیک مثل میکرو طلایی یا خیلی سبز و زدن تست های اونها و چک کردن و بررسی پاسخ تشریحی سوالات و درک کردنشون همون کار تو کلاس هست بنابراین نیازی آن چنان نیازی به شرکت کردن تو کلاس نیست درزم آقای محمدرضا فیزیک رو میشه کمی تکنیکی و مفهومی رفت آقای کاویانی استاد حرف اخر این کار رو کردن هر درس تکنیک خاص خودش رو داره فقط اقای یحیوی این روش تدریسش هست که بنظرشون درسته اما اکثر بچه ها که ثبت نام میکنن انتظار چیز دیگه ای رو دارن فقط خاستم بهشون تذکر بدم که به روش خیلی ساده ای تدریس میکنن خودشون با تلاش میتونن از پس این کار بربیان


حرف اخر؟سم خالصه
خب کسی که کلاس ایشون شرکت میکنه باید قبلش یه جلسه از تدریسشو ببینه بعد انتخابش کنه
دیگه اون کسی که انتظار چیز دیگه ای رو داشته و ناراضیه مقصر خودشه:/

----------


## _AHMADreza_

یادش بخیر 5 سال پیش دی وی دی یحویی گرفتم از ونوس فیزیک 1 خیلی اشغال بود : ))) نمیدونم چجوری دوست محمد مهربان بود ! 
محمد مهربان هنوزم هست یا رفت از ایران ؟

----------


## Mohamad_R

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mostafa J


سلام نگاه اقای یحیوی و بابایی خیلی سری درس میدن و میرن جلو خصوصا اقای یحیوی راستش رو بخایی من چند جلسه از اقای یحیوی دیدم کتاب تست ایشون خیلی سبز هست و تکالیف اونجا رو به دانش اموزان میدن و درزم انچنان فرقی نمیکنه که تو کلاسش ثبت نام کنی یا نه چون اون قرار نیست مثل اقایاریان حیدری بیاد کلی استراتژی یادت بده و کلی ایده جدید فقط تشریحی حل میکنه درزم اکثر سوالات تو کلاس هم به عهده بچه هاست فرضا اگه یه جلسه براش 20 تست در نظر بگیریم اون فقط 4تا رو حل میکنه و بقیه رو میذاره اول بچه ها حل کنن بعدا خودش حل میکنه اگه دقت کنی میبینی مثل همینه که ما از کتاب اول تست بزنیم بعدا بریم پاسخ تشریحی رو چک کنیم همین کار خاص دیگه ای رخ نمیده استاد بابایی تقریبا همینه اما ایشون توضیح بیشتری میدن یعنی بازم ما هم بیشتر سوالات رو باید حل کنیم بنظرم همون حل از کتابه بازم حالا انتخاب با خودته


از ادبیات نوشتاریت مثل " اقایان حیدری" در خوشبینانه ترین حالت معلومه که سال اولی هستی! 

خب خیلی بی انصافیه فردی مثل رضا بابایی رو بزاری کفه ترازویی که سمت دیگش اقای اریان حیدریه!! 

استراتژی عزیزم؟ من نمیدونم چقدر از جلساتش رو دیدی و خواهی دید . ولی این استراتژی ها رو بنویس داخل یه کاغذ . بعد اینکه تموم شد یه چرخ بزن داخل نت ! 
آلا و اموزش های قلمچی برو . وقت کردی هم به کتب ریاضی نظام قدیمم نگاهی بنداز . 

همون استراتژی ها رو میبینی !!! 

برای کسایی که نای درس و مشق ندارن اره ، بابایی سمه ! چرا ؟ 
چون اون فهم رو میکوبه پس سر تو که بفهمی . حقم داره تا نفهمی شیمی نمیتونی بزنی اقاجان.

ولی امثال حیدری با چنتا بلبل زبونی و خوش زبونی حرف میزنن . و چیزی که از ایشون دیدم این بودش که در بحث تابع برای کنکور 1400 اومد یه بحثی رو جزئی باز کرد ! و همین طوری گفت: 

اقا هر ساله میاد این بحث ما چشم پوشی میکنیم . باز سال بعدش میاد ، اخه چقدر مهمه این بحث . و...... که گفت خودمون براش اسم پیدا کردیم و.... 

که همون تابع براکتی دندان اره ای بود!!!!!  خب عزیزم شما که سال اولتونه نمیدونید و گول اینا رو میخورید . جلسه براکت ریاضی ثابتی آلا رو باز کن سال 98 ضبط شده!!!  اونم میگه اینارو . 
بعد حیدری 1400 گفته فقط فقط با یه اسم مسخره که متمایز بشه ، تابع چمن در باد !!

خود دانی ولی پارسال هم بود مثل شما ها که هیجانی رفتار میکنین ، پیارسالم بود که یکیش خودم بودم!!!  
تهش سوالات 1400 عه که شیلنگ تختس کارت سر جلسه! 
اصولی یاد بگیرین . چیزی هم که میگه من اصولی یاد میدم . اصول اینه ، نه واقعا نیست !!!! 

نظرات شخصی است*

----------


## __MoHaMaDRezA

> *
> 
> از ادبیات نوشتاریت مثل " اقایان حیدری" در خوشبینانه ترین حالت معلومه که سال اولی هستی! 
> 
> خب خیلی بی انصافیه فردی مثل رضا بابایی رو بزاری کفه ترازویی که سمت دیگش اقای اریان حیدریه!! 
> 
> استراتژی عزیزم؟ من نمیدونم چقدر از جلساتش رو دیدی و خواهی دید . ولی این استراتژی ها رو بنویس داخل یه کاغذ . بعد اینکه تموم شد یه چرخ بزن داخل نت ! 
> آلا و اموزش های قلمچی برو . وقت کردی هم به کتب ریاضی نظام قدیمم نگاهی بنداز . 
> 
> ...


با نظراتت راجب شیمی کاملا موافقم (اصن شیمی دیگ تخصصته دیک مگه میشه مخالف کرد : )))
راجب ریاضی و آریان حیدری ولی تا حدودی موافقم
حیدری کسیه ک خیلی جو میده ....با شیرین زبونی آدمو نرم میکنه 
ولی!
ریاضی امسالو خواهشا گردن اون ننداز ک با هر روشی درسو یاد میگرفتی امسال آفتابه نیاز بودی : ))
من خودم سی درصد زدم ریاضی رو امسال ک شاید اگه با دبیر دیگ ای هم میرفتم هم میزدم ولی این حرف خیلی غلطه ک من کم زدم بخاطر اینکه آریان حیدری میدیدم 
ولی اینو قبول دارم ک تایم فیلماش یکم زیاد طول کشید و بعضی موقع ها خیلییی جو میداد و کلاساش تایم غیر مفیدش زیاده 
ولی روشایی ک درس میده خیلیی خوبن (اینم بگم ک بنظر من روش خاصی هم نداره (بجز مثلثات) فقط همون مطالب ساده رو به یه روش دیگ درس میده

----------


## katy perry

> با نظراتت راجب شیمی کاملا موافقم (اصن شیمی دیگ تخصصته دیک مگه میشه مخالف کرد : )))
> راجب ریاضی و آریان حیدری ولی تا حدودی موافقم
> حیدری کسیه ک خیلی جو میده ....با شیرین زبونی آدمو نرم میکنه 
> ولی!
> ریاضی امسالو خواهشا گردن اون ننداز ک با هر روشی درسو یاد میگرفتی امسال آفتابه نیاز بودی : ))
> من خودم سی درصد زدم ریاضی رو امسال ک شاید اگه با دبیر دیگ ای هم میرفتم هم میزدم ولی این حرف خیلی غلطه ک من کم زدم بخاطر اینکه آریان حیدری میدیدم 
> ولی اینو قبول دارم ک تایم فیلماش یکم زیاد طول کشید و بعضی موقع ها خیلییی جو میداد و کلاساش تایم غیر مفیدش زیاده 
> ولی روشایی ک درس میده خیلیی خوبن (اینم بگم ک بنظر من روش خاصی هم نداره (بجز مثلثات) فقط همون مطالب ساده رو به یه روش دیگ درس میده


سلام.میبخشید نقل گرفتم هرچند شاید کمی زاویه بگیره از موشوع تاپیک..اما اینکه شما کلاس آقای حیدری رفتین میخواستم ازتون سوال بپرسم.من جلسات فرست کلاس ایشون و بعضی اساتید دیگه رو دیدم.در مورد اینکه سال 1400 با هرکسی کلاس میگرفتی نتیجه همان است که بود،باهاتون موافقم...من زیاد با مفاهیم مشکل ندارم،راستش من مدلم اینه که خیلی با رمز و اسم و این چیزا درس رو یاد میگیرم ( دینی رو هم باید با داستان یاد بگیرم)، خیلی راحت میفهمیدم خیلی تجربه خوبی بود واسم،ولی اینکه میگن اگه سوال رو بپیجونن نمیتونی باهاش بزنی.میخواستم بدونم نظر شما چیه؟ بیشتر برای خیال راحتی میخوام کلاس برم؛اگرچه تاحالا درس ریاضی فیزیک زیاد وقت نذاشتم و اصلا ازشون تستی نزدم که بدونم تنهایی هم میتونم یا نه؟ آقای قضاتی درس فیزیک رو هم میشناسین؟ایشونم خیلی ساده درس میداد( از نظر من؛ یعنی برای کسیکه صفر هست فک نکنم زیاد بدردبخوره) توصیه به شرکت تو کلاس آقای قضاتی می کنین؟از اطرافیان کسی تجربه شو داشته؟
آخه میدونید توی هر پیجی برید اسایتد نمونه قبولی که گذاشتن شاگردهاشونم که نمیگن خوب نیست..اینه که اصلا در اصل کلاس رفتن یا نرفتن دودل هستم...ممنونم

----------


## __MoHaMaDRezA

> سلام.میبخشید نقل گرفتم هرچند شاید کمی زاویه بگیره از موشوع تاپیک..اما اینکه شما کلاس آقای حیدری رفتین میخواستم ازتون سوال بپرسم.من جلسات فرست کلاس ایشون و بعضی اساتید دیگه رو دیدم.در مورد اینکه سال 1400 با هرکسی کلاس میگرفتی نتیجه همان است که بود،باهاتون موافقم...من زیاد با مفاهیم مشکل ندارم،راستش من مدلم اینه که خیلی با رمز و اسم و این چیزا درس رو یاد میگیرم ( دینی رو هم باید با داستان یاد بگیرم)، خیلی راحت میفهمیدم خیلی تجربه خوبی بود واسم،ولی اینکه میگن اگه سوال رو بپیجونن نمیتونی باهاش بزنی.میخواستم بدونم نظر شما چیه؟ بیشتر برای خیال راحتی میخوام کلاس برم؛اگرچه تاحالا درس ریاضی فیزیک زیاد وقت نذاشتم و اصلا ازشون تستی نزدم که بدونم تنهایی هم میتونم یا نه؟ آقای قضاتی درس فیزیک رو هم میشناسین؟ایشونم خیلی ساده درس میداد( از نظر من؛ یعنی برای کسیکه صفر هست فک نکنم زیاد بدردبخوره) توصیه به شرکت تو کلاس آقای قضاتی می کنین؟از اطرافیان کسی تجربه شو داشته؟
> آخه میدونید توی هر پیجی برید اسایتد نمونه قبولی که گذاشتن شاگردهاشونم که نمیگن خوب نیست..اینه که اصلا در اصل کلاس رفتن یا نرفتن دودل هستم...ممنونم


سلام راجب قضاتی نظری ندارم و پیشنهادشم نمیکنم (زیادم نمیشناسمش)
"ولی اینکه میگن اگه سوال رو بپیجونن نمیتونی باهاش بزنی" میدونی چرا این حرفو میزنن ؟؟ 
چون ریاضی درس سختیه ...حالت کلیش اینه ک طرف میاد یه سوال سخت حل میکنه بعد نمیتونه حل کنه میگه روش طرف ایراد داره ....درصورتی که اون سوالو با روش عادیم نمیتونسته حل کنه : )))

----------


## Black_Hawk

> با نظراتت راجب شیمی کاملا موافقم (اصن شیمی دیگ تخصصته دیک مگه میشه مخالف کرد : )))
> راجب ریاضی و آریان حیدری ولی تا حدودی موافقم
> حیدری کسیه ک خیلی جو میده ....با شیرین زبونی آدمو نرم میکنه 
> ولی!
> ریاضی امسالو خواهشا گردن اون ننداز ک با هر روشی درسو یاد میگرفتی امسال آفتابه نیاز بودی : ))
> من خودم سی درصد زدم ریاضی رو امسال ک شاید اگه با دبیر دیگ ای هم میرفتم هم میزدم ولی این حرف خیلی غلطه ک من کم زدم بخاطر اینکه آریان حیدری میدیدم 
> ولی اینو قبول دارم ک تایم فیلماش یکم زیاد طول کشید و بعضی موقع ها خیلییی جو میداد و کلاساش تایم غیر مفیدش زیاده 
> ولی روشایی ک درس میده خیلیی خوبن (اینم بگم ک بنظر من روش خاصی هم نداره (بجز مثلثات) فقط همون مطالب ساده رو به یه روش دیگ درس میده


امسال رتبت چند شد؟

----------


## Black_Hawk

> سلام.میبخشید نقل گرفتم هرچند شاید کمی زاویه بگیره از موشوع تاپیک..اما اینکه شما کلاس آقای حیدری رفتین میخواستم ازتون سوال بپرسم.من جلسات فرست کلاس ایشون و بعضی اساتید دیگه رو دیدم.در مورد اینکه سال 1400 با هرکسی کلاس میگرفتی نتیجه همان است که بود،باهاتون موافقم...من زیاد با مفاهیم مشکل ندارم،راستش من مدلم اینه که خیلی با رمز و اسم و این چیزا درس رو یاد میگیرم ( دینی رو هم باید با داستان یاد بگیرم)، خیلی راحت میفهمیدم خیلی تجربه خوبی بود واسم،ولی اینکه میگن اگه سوال رو بپیجونن نمیتونی باهاش بزنی.میخواستم بدونم نظر شما چیه؟ بیشتر برای خیال راحتی میخوام کلاس برم؛اگرچه تاحالا درس ریاضی فیزیک زیاد وقت نذاشتم و اصلا ازشون تستی نزدم که بدونم تنهایی هم میتونم یا نه؟ آقای قضاتی درس فیزیک رو هم میشناسین؟ایشونم خیلی ساده درس میداد( از نظر من؛ یعنی برای کسیکه صفر هست فک نکنم زیاد بدردبخوره) توصیه به شرکت تو کلاس آقای قضاتی می کنین؟از اطرافیان کسی تجربه شو داشته؟
> آخه میدونید توی هر پیجی برید اسایتد نمونه قبولی که گذاشتن شاگردهاشونم که نمیگن خوب نیست..اینه که اصلا در اصل کلاس رفتن یا نرفتن دودل هستم...ممنونم


ی چیز مزخرف تیپ تستش رفتیم فیزیکو کرده بود دینی هی میگف اگر اینجوری بود اینجوری بورو اگر اونجوری بود اوجوری با دوجلسه درهفته شروع کرد تا 4جلسه هم رسید من هرچی توکنکور زدم از قبل خودم بود باجمع بندی که کردم وسطشم ولش کردم انقدر چرت شده بود :Y (504):

----------


## Akhansari

سلام من کلاس آقای یحیوی رو نمیدونم ولی آقای بابایی هرچند خیلی دبیر خوبیه  و من خودم هم برای همون ثبت تام کردم ولی اگر پایت ضعیفه پیشنهاد نمیکنم اصلا اعتقادی به درس دادن یه سری چیزا نداره و کسی مثل من که بعد چندسال میخواد بخونه و هیچی نمیدونه واقعا اذیت میشهولی واقعا جز معروف ترین ها بود و این خوب نباشه خودم هم نمیدونم کی دیگه میتونه خوب باشه

----------


## Black_Hawk

> سلام من کلاس آقای یحیوی رو نمیدونم ولی آقای بابایی هرچند خیلی دبیر خوبیه  و من خودم هم برای همون ثبت تام کردم ولی اگر پایت ضعیفه پیشنهاد نمیکنم اصلا اعتقادی به درس دادن یه سری چیزا نداره و کسی مثل من که بعد چندسال میخواد بخونه و هیچی نمیدونه واقعا اذیت میشهولی واقعا جز معروف ترین ها بود و این خوب نباشه خودم هم نمیدونم کی دیگه میتونه خوب باشه


شما اشتباهت اینه که فکر میکنی هردبیری که معروف یا خوب باشه قطعا برای شماهم همینطور است ولی باید ادم چیزی رو که واقعا در سطحش هست رو انتخاب کنه وگرنه یا وسطش میبره یا هیچی نمی فهمه مثل اکثر بچه ها که توریاضی داغون هستن ولی عشق کتاب ایکیو ونردبان دارن و اخرشم هیچی نمیشن بجاش اگر روکتاب همسطح خودشون کار میکردن قطعا پیشرفت میکردن :Yahoo (11):

----------


## __MoHaMaDRezA

> امسال رتبت چند شد؟


15ه

----------


## Black_Hawk

> 15ه


با ریاضی 30. 15هزار :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Hadi.Z

> سلام.میبخشید نقل گرفتم هرچند شاید کمی زاویه بگیره از موشوع تاپیک..اما اینکه شما کلاس آقای حیدری رفتین میخواستم ازتون سوال بپرسم.من جلسات فرست کلاس ایشون و بعضی اساتید دیگه رو دیدم.در مورد اینکه سال 1400 با هرکسی کلاس میگرفتی نتیجه همان است که بود،باهاتون موافقم...من زیاد با مفاهیم مشکل ندارم،راستش من مدلم اینه که خیلی با رمز و اسم و این چیزا درس رو یاد میگیرم ( دینی رو هم باید با داستان یاد بگیرم)، خیلی راحت میفهمیدم خیلی تجربه خوبی بود واسم،ولی اینکه میگن اگه سوال رو بپیجونن نمیتونی باهاش بزنی.میخواستم بدونم نظر شما چیه؟ بیشتر برای خیال راحتی میخوام کلاس برم؛اگرچه تاحالا درس ریاضی فیزیک زیاد وقت نذاشتم و اصلا ازشون تستی نزدم که بدونم تنهایی هم میتونم یا نه؟ آقای قضاتی درس فیزیک رو هم میشناسین؟ایشونم خیلی ساده درس میداد( از نظر من؛ یعنی برای کسیکه صفر هست فک نکنم زیاد بدردبخوره) توصیه به شرکت تو کلاس آقای قضاتی می کنین؟از اطرافیان کسی تجربه شو داشته؟
> آخه میدونید توی هر پیجی برید اسایتد نمونه قبولی که گذاشتن شاگردهاشونم که نمیگن خوب نیست..اینه که اصلا در اصل کلاس رفتن یا نرفتن دودل هستم...ممنونم


 قضاتی یک فاجعه به تمام معناس ...

----------


## __MoHaMaDRezA

> با ریاضی 30. 15هزار


فقط ریاضی و زبان رو امسال خوب خوندم ....
بقیه رو خیلی خراب کردم

----------


## katy perry

> ی چیز مزخرف تیپ تستش رفتیم فیزیکو کرده بود دینی هی میگف اگر اینجوری بود اینجوری بورو اگر اونجوری بود اوجوری با دوجلسه درهفته شروع کرد تا 4جلسه هم رسید من هرچی توکنکور زدم از قبل خودم بود باجمع بندی که کردم وسطشم ولش کردم انقدر چرت شده بود


چقدر زور داره پول بدی آخرشم مجبور شی کار خودتو بکنی...پولت هم بره، استرسم بگیری،..واسه همین من تاکیدم روی اینه قبلش تحقیق بکنم..کلا جو یکجوری دیکته میکنه به دانش آموزا که حتمااا باید کلاس فلانی برن، حتماااا آزمون فلان چیزو برن..اگه نرن با ایکس قطعاا نتیجه نمیگیرن! نمیگم بده، ولی هرکی باید آدم مناسب خودشو پیدا بکنه...ممنون از اشتراک تجربه تون..فک کنم اگه از ابتدای سال باهاشون پیش میرفتین بهتر میتونستین مدیریت کنین.اون چند ماه اخر واقعا زمان مناسب برای بکار بستن چیزی که تازه یاد گرفتی نیست.. ولی هرچی نظرات بیشتری رو جویا میشم میبینم بشینم یه گوشه نون و ماستم رو بخورم و  همون تست خودم رو بزنم بهتره..کلا تو همه درسها: :Yahoo (105):

----------


## Mohamad_R

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط __MoHaMaDRezA


با نظراتت راجب شیمی کاملا موافقم (اصن شیمی دیگ تخصصته دیک مگه میشه مخالف کرد : )))
راجب ریاضی و آریان حیدری ولی تا حدودی موافقم
حیدری کسیه ک خیلی جو میده ....با شیرین زبونی آدمو نرم میکنه 
ولی!
ریاضی امسالو خواهشا گردن اون ننداز ک با هر روشی درسو یاد میگرفتی امسال آفتابه نیاز بودی : ))
من خودم سی درصد زدم ریاضی رو امسال ک شاید اگه با دبیر دیگ ای هم میرفتم هم میزدم ولی این حرف خیلی غلطه ک من کم زدم بخاطر اینکه آریان حیدری میدیدم 
ولی اینو قبول دارم ک تایم فیلماش یکم زیاد طول کشید و بعضی موقع ها خیلییی جو میداد و کلاساش تایم غیر مفیدش زیاده 
ولی روشایی ک درس میده خیلیی خوبن (اینم بگم ک بنظر من روش خاصی هم نداره (بجز مثلثات) فقط همون مطالب ساده رو به یه روش دیگ درس میده


خواهش میکنم اختیار داری . 

اره بحث سر اینه ، من که شاید سال 98-99 تا حد و پیوستگی حیدری رو دیدیم و ول کردمش ! و شما علناً نظر مفید رو میدی چون یکسال دانش اموزش بودی . 
ببین هم شما و هم من سر این تایم بطالت کلاس مشکل داریم + برخی چیزای دیگه 

نه اصلا امسال رو کم کاری هیچ دبیر ریاضی نمیدونم ، ینی هیشکی اینطور درس نداده که انتظاری مثل کنکور 1400 رو داشت ازش

اما حیدری باید به نظرم لاقل لاقل یک تغییری بده در درس دادنش ! لاقل در تقدم و تاخر ها 
ابتداً با ترکیب تابع شروع کردن فقط مزیت برا خودش داره، چراکه میتونه روش عدد گذاری رو جلوه بده 

در حالی که خیلیا ، حتی اونایی که بعضی روش هایی که حیدری هم نمیگه ( مثل هورنز) اول معادلات و نامعادله رو درس میدن*

----------


## farzaddd

دبیرایی که قطعا برای کنکور مفهومی جدید به درد نمیخورن اینا هستند:
قضاتی
حیدری
یوسفیان پور
ربیعیان
کامیار
بهروزی
نوکنده
واعظی
عبدالمحمدی
دبیرایی که خوبن اینان
ذهبی
بابایی 
شیمی مصلایی
شیمی هادیان فرد
زیست حنیف
ریاضی ملاک پور یا مقدم نیا
فیزیک یحیوی
فیزیک باباخانی....بهترین دبیر فیزیکه
ریاضی ثابتی
ریاضی سامان سلامیان
شیمی مرادی

----------


## __MoHaMaDRezA

> *
> 
> خواهش میکنم اختیار داری . 
> 
> اره بحث سر اینه ، من که شاید سال 98-99 تا حد و پیوستگی حیدری رو دیدیم و ول کردمش ! و شما علناً نظر مفید رو میدی چون یکسال دانش اموزش بودی . 
> ببین هم شما و هم من سر این تایم بطالت کلاس مشکل داریم + برخی چیزای دیگه 
> 
> نه اصلا امسال رو کم کاری هیچ دبیر ریاضی نمیدونم ، ینی هیشکی اینطور درس نداده که انتظاری مثل کنکور 1400 رو داشت ازش
> 
> ...


والا همون ترکیب تابع رو هم بنده خدا ملاک پورم عدد گذاریشو درس میده : )) 
آریان بیشتر مشکل اخلاقی داره تا درس دادن (امسالم ک تو دوهفته گاج میکرو رو نوشته متاسفانه !)
ولی باز با تموم مزایا و معایبش قبولش دارم ...چون یجورایی نتیجه گرفتم ازش

----------


## afshin.sadeghi

> نه درست متوجه نظر من نشدید من از تدریس آقای یحیوی انتقاد نکردم ایشون رتبه دو رقمی کنکور هست و عضو بنیاد ملی نخبگان هست و خیلی تو کارش وارد هست اما منظور من این هست که خوندن کتاب های تست فیزیک مثل میکرو طلایی یا خیلی سبز و زدن تست های اونها و چک کردن و بررسی پاسخ تشریحی سوالات و درک کردنشون همون کار تو کلاس هست بنابراین نیازی آن چنان نیازی به شرکت کردن تو کلاس نیست درزم آقای محمدرضا فیزیک رو میشه کمی تکنیکی و مفهومی رفت آقای کاویانی استاد حرف اخر این کار رو کردن هر درس تکنیک خاص خودش رو داره فقط اقای یحیوی این روش تدریسش هست که بنظرشون درسته اما اکثر بچه ها که ثبت نام میکنن انتظار چیز دیگه ای رو دارن فقط خاستم بهشون تذکر بدم که به روش خیلی ساده ای تدریس میکنن خودشون با تلاش میتونن از پس این کار بربیان



فقط تشریحی  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  که اونم خود دانش اموز از پسش برمیاد !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
احتمالا نیم ساعت از کلاسش رو دیدین و بلند شدین ولی ایشون هم مفهومی میگه هم روش تشریحی کامل هم تکنیکی !
محض اطلاعت بگم الگوی نمودار وی تی رو که کامیار میگه یحیوی هم میگه 
کامیار اینطوریه که فقط خودش حل میکنه و لذت میبره  :Yahoo (21):  تو نظام قدیم خیلی باهاش اذیت شدم شاید یکی دیگه راضی باشه نمیدونم 
استاد قضاتی هم خوبه بنظرم البته خطری هم هس یهو روشاش جواب نده!! ولی بنظرم از یحیوی یکم بهتره

----------


## Black_Hawk

> چقدر زور داره پول بدی آخرشم مجبور شی کار خودتو بکنی...پولت هم بره، استرسم بگیری،..واسه همین من تاکیدم روی اینه قبلش تحقیق بکنم..کلا جو یکجوری دیکته میکنه به دانش آموزا که حتمااا باید کلاس فلانی برن، حتماااا آزمون فلان چیزو برن..اگه نرن با ایکس قطعاا نتیجه نمیگیرن! نمیگم بده، ولی هرکی باید آدم مناسب خودشو پیدا بکنه...ممنون از اشتراک تجربه تون..فک کنم اگه از ابتدای سال باهاشون پیش میرفتین بهتر میتونستین مدیریت کنین.اون چند ماه اخر واقعا زمان مناسب برای بکار بستن چیزی که تازه یاد گرفتی نیست.. ولی هرچی نظرات بیشتری رو جویا میشم میبینم بشینم یه گوشه نون و ماستم رو بخورم و  همون تست خودم رو بزنم بهتره..کلا تو همه درسها:


داداش من از اول سال خودم خوندع بودم و توکنکورم۶۱زدم♥️ ولی انقدر گف که قرار کلی اینکارو کنه اون کارو کنه وسوسه شدم ولی خو انقدر فیزیک به صورت حفظی گف من گفتم سر کنکور کی یادش میمونه اخه 
۲تا از بچه های علامه هم بامن اومده بودن اونا مونده بوده فیزیک۳۰زدن کلی بش فوش میدادن که. مثل اینکه سر کلاس امسالشم گفته چرا انقدر بچه های پارسال بهم فوش دادن درکل یکی مثل یحیوی یا شهریاری اثباط شدن معلم رتبه یک کنکورم مولف کتاب خط ویژه بوده پس عین ادم مفهوم رو یاد بگیرن بعد برن تست بزنن کسی که دنبال راه درو هست اخرش بدبختیه

----------


## Black_Hawk

> چقدر زور داره پول بدی آخرشم مجبور شی کار خودتو بکنی...پولت هم بره، استرسم بگیری،..واسه همین من تاکیدم روی اینه قبلش تحقیق بکنم..کلا جو یکجوری دیکته میکنه به دانش آموزا که حتمااا باید کلاس فلانی برن، حتماااا آزمون فلان چیزو برن..اگه نرن با ایکس قطعاا نتیجه نمیگیرن! نمیگم بده، ولی هرکی باید آدم مناسب خودشو پیدا بکنه...ممنون از اشتراک تجربه تون..فک کنم اگه از ابتدای سال باهاشون پیش میرفتین بهتر میتونستین مدیریت کنین.اون چند ماه اخر واقعا زمان مناسب برای بکار بستن چیزی که تازه یاد گرفتی نیست.. ولی هرچی نظرات بیشتری رو جویا میشم میبینم بشینم یه گوشه نون و ماستم رو بخورم و  همون تست خودم رو بزنم بهتره..کلا تو همه درسها:


داداش من از اول سال خودم خوندع بودم و توکنکورم۶۱زدم♥️ ولی انقدر گف که قرار کلی اینکارو کنه اون کارو کنه وسوسه شدم ولی خو انقدر فیزیک به صورت حفظی گف من گفتم سر کنکور کی یادش میمونه اخه 
۲تا از بچه های علامه هم بامن اومده بودن اونا مونده بوده فیزیک۳۰زدن کلی بش فوش میدادن که. مثل اینکه سر کلاس امسالشم گفته چرا انقدر بچه های پارسال بهم فوش دادن درکل یکی مثل یحیوی یا شهریاری اثبات شدن معلم رتبه یک کنکورم مولف کتاب خط ویژه بوده پس عین ادم مفهوم رو یاد بگیرن بعد برن تست بزنن کسی که دنبال راه درو هست اخرش بدبختیه :Yahoo (99):

----------


## koromozom8

> دبیرایی که قطعا برای کنکور مفهومی جدید به درد نمیخورن اینا هستند:
> قضاتی
> حیدری
> یوسفیان پور
> ربیعیان
> کامیار
> بهروزی
> نوکنده
> واعظی
> ...


ای بابا 
الان من استرس گرفتم چون نوکنده ثبت نام کردم:///

----------


## mh81

> دبیرایی که قطعا برای کنکور مفهومی جدید به درد نمیخورن اینا هستند:
> قضاتی
> حیدری
> یوسفیان پور
> ربیعیان
> کامیار
> بهروزی
> نوکنده
> واعظی
> ...


با چه استدلالی میگی نوکنده قطعا بدرد نمیخوره؟؟اصن تدریسشو دیدی؟

----------


## Black_Hawk

> ای بابا 
> الان من استرس گرفتم چون نوکنده ثبت نام کردم:///


نوکنده دبیر خوبیه بعدم کسی که ثبتنام کرده که دیگه اصلا نباید پیشو بگیره الا هرچی بشه دیگه ثبتنام کردی فقط اینجوری دل سرد میشی دیگه بعد ثبتنام تحقیق که نمی کنن :Yahoo (83):

----------


## koromozom8

> نوکنده دبیر خوبیه بعدم کسی که ثبتنام کرده که دیگه اصلا نباید پیشو بگیره الا هرچی بشه دیگه ثبتنام کردی فقط اینجوری دل سرد میشی دیگه بعد ثبتنام تحقیق که نمی کنن


اهوم درست میگی :Yahoo (106): 
من خودمم وقتی میخواستم ثبت نام کنم هم تدریس نوکنده رو دیدم هم یحیوی 
بعد حس کردم این برام بهتره و ثبت نام کردم :Yahoo (1):

----------


## farzaddd

> اهوم درست میگی
> من خودمم وقتی میخواستم ثبت نام کنم هم تدریس نوکنده رو دیدم هم یحیوی 
> بعد حس کردم این برام بهتره و ثبت نام کردم


این  نوکنده گرما رو کامل دیدم،جالبه کامل درس داد روش دزد وپلیسم گفت بعد تو تستا رو یه سری تیپ تستا جواب میداد،میخواستم اینو یاد بگیرم روش عمادی یا قادری کلی تر بود که،تکنیک تو فیزیک زمانی خوبه که مفهومو کامل بفهمی کلی تست برنی بعد یه نکته و تست مثلا نوکنده بری،ذهبی و یحیوی ومخصوصا باباخانی عالین

----------


## Mohammad__

> سلام.میبخشید نقل گرفتم هرچند شاید کمی زاویه بگیره از موشوع تاپیک..اما اینکه شما کلاس آقای حیدری رفتین میخواستم ازتون سوال بپرسم.من جلسات فرست کلاس ایشون و بعضی اساتید دیگه رو دیدم.در مورد اینکه سال 1400 با هرکسی کلاس میگرفتی نتیجه همان است که بود،باهاتون موافقم...من زیاد با مفاهیم مشکل ندارم،راستش من مدلم اینه که خیلی با رمز و اسم و این چیزا درس رو یاد میگیرم ( دینی رو هم باید با داستان یاد بگیرم)، خیلی راحت میفهمیدم خیلی تجربه خوبی بود واسم،ولی اینکه میگن اگه سوال رو بپیجونن نمیتونی باهاش بزنی.میخواستم بدونم نظر شما چیه؟ بیشتر برای خیال راحتی میخوام کلاس برم؛اگرچه تاحالا درس ریاضی فیزیک زیاد وقت نذاشتم و اصلا ازشون تستی نزدم که بدونم تنهایی هم میتونم یا نه؟ آقای قضاتی درس فیزیک رو هم میشناسین؟ایشونم خیلی ساده درس میداد( از نظر من؛ یعنی برای کسیکه صفر هست فک نکنم زیاد بدردبخوره) توصیه به شرکت تو کلاس آقای قضاتی می کنین؟از اطرافیان کسی تجربه شو داشته؟
> آخه میدونید توی هر پیجی برید اسایتد نمونه قبولی که گذاشتن شاگردهاشونم که نمیگن خوب نیست..اینه که اصلا در اصل کلاس رفتن یا نرفتن دودل هستم...ممنونم





سلام ببخشید شما الان شیمی رو با کی میرین؟بابایی؟آقاجانی؟جبرئ  یلی ؟کدوم بهتره 

دوستان شمام لطفا نظر بدین  :Yahoo (113):

----------


## katy perry

> سلام ببخشید شما الان شیمی رو با کی میرین؟بابایی؟آقاجانی؟جبرئ  یلی ؟کدوم بهتره 
> 
> دوستان شمام لطفا نظر بدین


سلام. والا بنظرم کلاس وقتی خوبه که واقعا بهش نیاز داشته باشی؛ بعد بنظرم حتما کلاسی رو برید که خودتون راحتید؛ نمونه تدریس ببینین و بررسی کنین با کدوم میتونید "یاد بگیرید"..بهترین دبیر کسیه که "شما" باهاش بهتر یاد میگیرین..کلاس نهایتا یکی دو درسی که خیلی مشکل دارید برین، بیشتر وقتگیره..من شیمی مشکل تست دارم؛نه آموزش..اگر میخواستم کلاس شیمی برم احتمالا میرفتم کلاس حامد اسماعیلی ...ولی خوب از دید آدما فرق داره..من اخیرا خیلی وقت سر این موضوع هدر دادم متاسفانه؛ولی االان فهمیدم خیلی از این کلاسها خیلی آش دهن سوزی هم نیستن؛ یکدونه کلاس اسم نوشتم( حس میکردم نیاز دارم، نمیدونمم دارم یا نه) همونم انقد دغدغه دارم واسش و حس میکنم خیلی دورم شلوغه! اینه که اگه میخواین کلاسم برین خیلیی لفتش ندین سر تحقیق و...با یکی که خوشتون اومد اسم بنویسین و با همون پیش برین؛ بعد میفهمین این چیزا خیلی طولانی بشه واقعا حاشیه س؛ بعدم من مشکلم این بود فکر میکردم چون همه کلاس میرن منم باید برم :Yahoo (76):  ولی الان میفهمم اشتباه میکردم..من خودم با خودم باشم خیلی راحت ترم...
ببخشید ط.لانی شد؛ شاید جواب سوال شما هم نباشه؛ صرفا تجربه خودمم بود برای شما که دنبال کلاس هستین..

----------

